# HP touchpad login problem



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

When I try to login using a HP touchpad, I get the welcome back screen but when it redirects, I'm not logged in. I have check the remember me box but that does help. Has anyone been able to login using a touchpad?


----------

